# A few recent pens



## hilltopper46 (Feb 27, 2010)

Here are few pens I have completed recently...


The first I just completed today. It is from yellow box burl. I rubbed red/blue mica pearl pigment into the crack/voids in the pen and sealed it in with superglue. I slimmed down the upper barrel and replaced the standard center band with one made form some left over turquoise TruStone found in the cut-offs box.

The second is a slimline pen I turned last week. It is jatoba (Brazilian Cherry) with two strips of maple and one strip of walnut inlaid through it. 

The third I completed a couple weeks ago for a friend of mine who is a great encourager when it comes to woodworking. It is African blackwood with a strip of hobby brass inlaid. The bass is inlaid on the curve so it presents a different figure toward the center of the pen than on the ends of the pen. It also has a slimmed down upper barrel and a modified center band.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Tony those are beauties. The third one really caught my eye. Well done on all three.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Well done, Tony.

I like the results on the 3rd pen.


----------



## scotirish10 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Fine work! Great choice of combination's of material and kits.*


----------

